# Really young girls and training bras



## DollPosse

I was wondering if anyone else had really young daughters who have needed a training bra. My oldest daughter is is 6 and a bit and she shows through tops. I found Barbie training bras. They just look like a short undershirt. I have a friend who has a daughter who is also 6 and wears something similar. It feels awkward because I don't want her to feel awkward. If she was even 9 or 10 it would be different. When I was 9 I had my period and I remember how weird that felt. 

Any advice?


----------



## suzib76

what shows through tops?

if she is developing breasts at 6 i would take her to the doctor to be checked out tbh

if its just that you can see through her shirts i would get her some crop tops, most of the girls in Leahs class were in crop tops by 6 and now at 10 almost 11 a few are in bras


----------



## LittleStars

Spaghetti strap undershirts might be a good place to start. Mind if I ask if your DD is a little chubby? Is that what is possibly causing fat build up around the breast area rather than proper onset of early puberty? I know I had a friend growing up and she was in a proper full on bra, with a B cup in grade two and she was slender. Other kids might have been a little soft in the chest area but didn't need anything because they were soft all over. (Says the woman who now very overweight I might add.) If you believe it's true puberty perhaps a check-up with the doctor might be an idea as a way to check on the state of things and introduce the idea of wearing some support.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I was a full c cup in fourth grade ladies and today I am a double D and got my period at 10 so I think it depends on the child and it might be slightly akward but try the tanks before the bras or the barbie one sounds good.


----------



## Pixxie

I was bought some barbie crop top bras when I was about 8 and a kind of 'preparation' for the real training bras, made the transition easier IMO. I'd go for it x


----------



## sallyjones

Food has strong effect in maturing girls. Climate also have affects. So avoid using such a food who starts your girl to be mature before right age. surf net to find such food and other tips. good luck


----------



## Angelbabymama

I was in crop top style bras at 6 and then training bras by 7.5/8... I loved it! Made me feel like a big girl, if you're both comfortable with it then i say go for it xx


----------



## mabeth

If your daughter is really beginning puberty then yes, of course she needs to be comfortable. If however she is just a bit chubby then I would say you are going to do her no good by putting in anything which makes her see herself as older than she is. Early sexualisation of girls is a serious issue - little girls need to have an active childhood and not become over sensitive about their bodies and potentially embarassed. As earlier posters have said, if this is puberty at 6.5 I would take her to the g.p. to see if this is linked to any other condition as it does seem remarkably early.


----------



## Sarah5642

I was a c cup in grade 3 and now I'm a 38L!!
It depends on the person.


----------

